# Glenwood Canyon CLOSED August 10 and 11- No River Access til 3:30 PM



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Glenwood Canyon will be CLOSED Aug. 10 and Aug. 11 from 9 AM to 3:30 PM
NO COLORADO RIVER ACCESS DURING THESE CLOSURES

Eastbound closure point: Exit 116 (Main Glenwood to Aspen) 
Westbound closure point: Exit 133 (Dotsero)

The bike path will remain open during this time, expect 10-minute holds during helicopter work.

Call or Text: 970-618-1457
Email: [email protected]


----------

